# 2021 Michigan Hunt



## Alpha_&_Omega (Apr 6, 2021)

Ladies and Gents,
Let the fun begin. Everyone please be safe out there this year. Be mindful of your surroundings and cautious of what lives there. Be courteous of others, and stewards of the land. Don’t fight Mother Nature!...She and her daughter (Karma) have the best GPS on the planet and in the end they will always win. 

SW Michigan Hunter. I’ve hunted just about every state from Georgia to the U.P. over to northern Minnesota and up into Canada. If anyone in the area needs guidance or help of any kind feel free to reach out (- early season near Kzoo, St. Joe, Cass, Counties, - mid season Baldwin/Luther, - late season near Gaylord/Wolverine). In case you’re worried, I have plenty of my own hunting spots, so yours will remain safe. I’m getting old and don’t have the time to check my spots, so I definitely won’t be sneaking off to someone else’s. 
I’m just offering to help any new hunters out there lost, any elderly or military vets who love the morel but are unable make it out hunting, or those individuals who would like to set up a group hunt (the latter may currently be on hold while this whole covid thing gets sorted out).

Happy Hunting!


----------



## Auggyfamily (Mar 25, 2020)

Hello! 
i would love to go morel hunting in Michigan! I am an avid Hunter, have been hunting morels since I was 5...so that’s over 50 years in northwest Ohio. My spots are all drying up here or are no longer available.
we went to Flovilla, Georgia 2 weeks ago, and thought it was perfect timing, alas was a week early.
I have been on forays with Chris Matherly, never had much luck with that.
I have also been up to Boyne several times for the morel festival, timing was off then too!
That being said it would be great to go hunt with a “local” who knows the area and also knows they are up!
please include me in any future correspondence!
thank you! Robin


----------



## Regionnaire (May 18, 2020)

Hey there...I might be hitting you up at some point. Last year was my first year scouting up there, and I found some nice areas.

Happy Hunting!


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

Auggyfamily said:


> Hello!
> i would love to go morel hunting in Michigan! I am an avid Hunter, have been hunting morels since I was 5...so that’s over 50 years in northwest Ohio. My spots are all drying up here or are no longer available.
> we went to Flovilla, Georgia 2 weeks ago, and thought it was perfect timing, alas was a week early.
> I have been on forays with Chris Matherly, never had much luck with that.
> ...


Just watch the posts. If there are photos or if nobody is posting, they're up!


----------



## SEMIpicker (Apr 15, 2017)

There has to be some blacks popping after this warm spell. Think I will start checking tomorrow, Must admit I checked my old faithful yellow spot last weekend , nada.


----------



## rockytop69 (Apr 20, 2016)

Be up in a few weeks cannot wait


----------



## Regionnaire (May 18, 2020)

rockytop69 said:


> Be up in a few weeks cannot wait


It'll be sooner than that


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

They are just getting started in the full sun areas northern Michigan. This was Saturday April 17. Just about 3 weeks earlier than last year.


----------



## Regionnaire (May 18, 2020)

I hate these cold snaps, but I think the damage will be minimal this year when compared to last. Glenn, you're lucky to have gotten them when you did...might not see any new growth for a week


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

Regionnaire said:


> I hate these cold snaps, but I think the damage will be minimal this year when compared to last. Glenn, you're lucky to have gotten them when you did...might not see any new growth for a week





Regionnaire said:


> I hate these cold snaps, but I think the damage will be minimal this year when compared to last. Glenn, you're lucky to have gotten them when you did...might not see any new growth for a week


Hi Regionnaire,

I agree with the slow growth this week. But believe it or not in my experience the black morels have in the past been very resilient to the cold and if anything seems to expand fruiting.

The past two years have been great for black morels in northern michigan and the cold seemed to help. Now the white morels on the other hand do not like 80 and 90 degree temps. Last year
I had a poor year on the white morels because the first to come up got wiped out with a 2-3 day heat wave in Northern Michigan. I had to move to just north facing slopes to get any at all.


----------



## Hartemis (Apr 23, 2021)

Any tips for the SW part of the state? I just moved back to Michigan and live near Grand Rapids. I’d like to get out with the kids this weekend if it’s not raining.


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

Hartemis said:


> Any tips for the SW part of the state? I just moved back to Michigan and live near Grand Rapids. I’d like to get out with the kids this weekend if it’s not raining.


The only tip that I would have is to wait at least another week. If not 2 weeks. Soil temp is still in the mid to upper 40's


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

rockytop69 said:


> Be up in a few weeks cannot wait


Me n Jeremiah are going to be spending alot of May up there not necessarily all shroom hunting just relaxing been a rough time since I lost my son in December... but I'm sure we will get out n hunt some maybe we will see ya out if not good luck we head up next thursday or Friday


----------



## Regionnaire (May 18, 2020)

Hartemis said:


> Any tips for the SW part of the state? I just moved back to Michigan and live near Grand Rapids. I’d like to get out with the kids this weekend if it’s not raining.


They just started coming up nicely in NW Indiana. You can find some blacks right now near GR, but the bulk is still a little farther off. This next warm spell will definitely help. I'd be looking harder next weekend, if I were you. I plan on taking a day and going to Ottawa County in 7-10 days


----------



## Regionnaire (May 18, 2020)

Glenn said:


> Hi Regionnaire,
> 
> I agree with the slow growth this week. But believe it or not in my experience the black morels have in the past been very resilient to the cold and if anything seems to expand fruiting.
> 
> ...


I agree that the blacks are resilient, but you don't get much new growth when the temps drop too much for a sustained period of time. That, combined with the lack of rain can really hamper progression. The cold and flooding really killed off the late season up there, that's for sure. This year should be so much better.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

elmgirl said:


> Me n Jeremiah are going to be spending alot of May up there not necessarily all shroom hunting just relaxing been a rough time since I lost my son in December... but I'm sure we will get out n hunt some maybe we will see ya out if not good luck we head up next thursday or Friday


Elmgirl, Please keep us posted


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

elmgirl said:


> Me n Jeremiah are going to be spending alot of May up there not necessarily all shroom hunting just relaxing been a rough time since I lost my son in December... but I'm sure we will get out n hunt some maybe we will see ya out if not good luck we head up next thursday or Friday


Hi Elmgirl,

So Sorry for the loss of your son. We sure do look forward to your Michigan morel posts.

God Bless you

Glenn


----------



## Kzoomushroom (Apr 29, 2021)

Alpha_&_Omega said:


> Ladies and Gents,
> Let the fun begin. Everyone please be safe out there this year. Be mindful of your surroundings and cautious of what lives there. Be courteous of others, and stewards of the land. Don’t fight Mother Nature!...She and her daughter (Karma) have the best GPS on the planet and in the end they will always win.
> 
> SW Michigan Hunter. I’ve hunted just about every state from Georgia to the U.P. over to northern Minnesota and up into Canada. If anyone in the area needs guidance or help of any kind feel free to reach out (- early season near Kzoo, St. Joe, Cass, Counties, - mid season Baldwin/Luther, - late season near Gaylord/Wolverine). In case you’re worried, I have plenty of my own hunting spots, so yours will remain safe. I’m getting old and don’t have the time to check my spots, so I definitely won’t be sneaking off to someone else’s.
> ...


I’m new to hunting and in the Kalamazoo area. I’d love some tips on getting started. Planning to go out this weekend to hunt!


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

Arrived in Michigan today...love my home away from home we might stop in a few places in kzoo on our way to our place for the weekend 
It was 80 at home yesterday and 51 here🤣


----------



## Regionnaire (May 18, 2020)

elmgirl said:


> Arrived in Michigan today...love my home away from home we might stop in a few places in kzoo on our way to our place for the weekend
> It was 80 at home yesterday and 51 here🤣


Welcome back! 

You'll have your 80s again this weekend. You picked a great time to arrive as they should be poppin. I'm still finding some blacks in NWI. Gonna try for a day or two up there soon.


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

Regionnaire said:


> Welcome back!
> 
> You'll have your 80s again this weekend. You picked a great time to arrive as they should be poppin. I'm still finding some blacks in NWI. Gonna try for a day or two up there soon.


Thx! Yea it's cold tonight for sure but weve heard the blacks are doing good since the rain we will see I think we may hunt tomorrow
Hoping everyone has a good season!


----------



## Regionnaire (May 18, 2020)

elmgirl said:


> Thx! Yea it's cold tonight for sure but weve heard the blacks are doing good since the rain we will see I think we may hunt tomorrow
> Hoping everyone has a good season!


315 found today in NWI. Mostly peckers, but also finding blacks, greys, and yellows. Good luck!














.


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

I found a few in Kent County today, but just coming up and VERY dry...we need a good soaking here!


----------



## Alpha_&_Omega (Apr 6, 2021)

Oh boy! The first big mixed batch from this year has already made its way from the trees to the table. They will be jumping out of the ground by this time next week. My refrigerator and freezer are both starting to fill up already. Happy Hunting everyone. Let’s see what this month brings us all. It won’t be long before some pan fish will need to get added to the mix.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

elmgirl said:


> Thx! Yea it's cold tonight for sure but weve heard the blacks are doing good since the rain we will see I think we may hunt tomorrow
> Hoping everyone has a good season!


Elmgirl/Jeramiah. Are you still up North?


----------



## Regionnaire (May 18, 2020)

Alpha_&_Omega said:


> Oh boy! The first big mixed batch from this year has already made its way from the trees to the table. They will be jumping out of the ground by this time next week. My refrigerator and freezer are both starting to fill up already. Happy Hunting everyone. Let’s see what this month brings us all. It won’t be long before some pan fish will need to get added to the mix.
> 
> View attachment 38845
> View attachment 38846
> View attachment 38847


Awesome find! Those are some beauties. I'm assuming in SW MI...farther from the lake?


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

Today's haul on my lunch break. Southern Kent County


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

Okay everyone, I know that some of you harvest Pheasant Backs, and some don't. I took some home today and fried them up like I would a bluegill. Flour, then egg, then back to flour/corn meal. A little kosher salt after the fry. DELICIOUS! I will never leave a pheasant back behind again. Definitely a great way to enjoy these mushrooms!


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

Northern Michigan will be near peak this coming weekend for black morels. This was friday and yesterday's finds. Cheboygan county and Emmet county.


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

@mmh came home late Sunday night had to take care of a few things here at home heading back up Wednesday night 
We found nice yellows in Kalamazoo but didnt spend alot of time hunting we were heading up to the cabin we had over near wolverine we did get out in charlevoix county and check for blacks but only for an hour were unsuccessful. However, they were finding blacks from what we heard, a guy just a few cabins down had been picking all week and said hed been doing really well. I think we plan on hunting a day this weekend good luck up there this weekend Jeremiah says hi!


mmh said:


> Elmgirl/Jeramiah. Are you still up North?


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

Our one day hunt in Kalamazoo was comical as are lots of our hunts we found some nice yellows however was very challenging getting to them as Kalamazoo is a HEAVILY hunted place...meaning EVERYONE hunts there, grandmas, grandpas 1st n 2nd cousins kids, mommas with strollers ditch dive, dogs carry ppls mushroom bags lol so since we didnt hunt there til Sunday they had been BUSY over the weekend and it required some real walking for us pick spots everywhere did get a little over a lb which wasnt bad for the area because it had been heavily hunted the funny not so funny part was I came out COVERED in burrs and when I say covered I mean literally I'm short so I tend to watch the ground more than I watch where I'm walking
Jeremiah says do you ever watch where u are going 🤣
We picked n picked burrs off of me but my favorite star wars shirt now has holes all over it needless to say it was entertaining and it's safe to say just the beginning of the dumb things we will do this season up north🙄 hope everyone has a bountiful season


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

elmgirl said:


> Our one day hunt in Kalamazoo was comical as are lots of our hunts we found some nice yellows however was very challenging getting to them as Kalamazoo is a HEAVILY hunted place...meaning EVERYONE hunts there, grandmas, grandpas 1st n 2nd cousins kids, mommas with strollers ditch dive, dogs carry ppls mushroom bags lol so since we didnt hunt there til Sunday they had been BUSY over the weekend and it required some real walking for us pick spots everywhere did get a little over a lb which wasnt bad for the area because it had been heavily hunted the funny not so funny part was I came out COVERED in burrs and when I say covered I mean literally I'm short so I tend to watch the ground more than I watch where I'm walking
> Jeremiah says do you ever watch where u are going 🤣
> We picked n picked burrs off of me but my favorite star wars shirt now has holes all over it needless to say it was entertaining and it's safe to say just the beginning of the dumb things we will do this season up north🙄 hope everyone has a bountiful season


Thanks for the updates. MMH


----------



## Morchella Maximus (May 9, 2020)

elmgirl said:


> We picked n picked burrs off of me


Them's porcupine eggs. Are you expecting more whites to come after blacks?


----------



## Regionnaire (May 18, 2020)

Morchella Maximus said:


> Them's porcupine eggs. Are you expecting more whites to come after blacks?


Keep at 'em, Maximus...this is your year.


----------



## Regionnaire (May 18, 2020)

Hey guys. I posted this on the Indiana thread, but thought I would here as well.

The vast majority of my early finds this year in NWI have been around ash trees, with many looking healthy...we're talking 85-90% out of 1100+. Even though I find a sizeable portion of mine around ash every year, this is an anomaly.


----------



## Regionnaire (May 18, 2020)

elmgirl said:


> Our one day hunt in Kalamazoo was comical as are lots of our hunts we found some nice yellows however was very challenging getting to them as Kalamazoo is a HEAVILY hunted place...meaning EVERYONE hunts there, grandmas, grandpas 1st n 2nd cousins kids, mommas with strollers ditch dive, dogs carry ppls mushroom bags lol so since we didnt hunt there til Sunday they had been BUSY over the weekend and it required some real walking for us pick spots everywhere did get a little over a lb which wasnt bad for the area because it had been heavily hunted the funny not so funny part was I came out COVERED in burrs and when I say covered I mean literally I'm short so I tend to watch the ground more than I watch where I'm walking
> Jeremiah says do you ever watch where u are going 🤣
> We picked n picked burrs off of me but my favorite star wars shirt now has holes all over it needless to say it was entertaining and it's safe to say just the beginning of the dumb things we will do this season up north🙄 hope everyone has a bountiful season


That's why I was thinking of hitting Ottawa County. It seems like fewer people go west of Grand Rapids. Found a nice spot near Niles, too.
My knee gave out yesterday, so we'll see if I can make it.


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

Back home til Wednesday have the grandson today so couldn't hit any deep spots in my area that may have some stragglers but dropped by a faithful spot even when some one gets to it before me they always miss this one it grows in an unusual spot


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

Regionnaire said:


> Hey guys. I posted this on the Indiana thread, but thought I would here as well.
> 
> The vast majority of my early finds this year in NWI have been around ash trees, with many looking healthy...we're talking 85-90% out of 1100+. Even though I find a sizeable portion of mine around ash every year, this is an anomaly.
> [/QUOT
> ...


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

elmgirl said:


> Our one day hunt in Kalamazoo was comical as are lots of our hunts we found some nice yellows however was very challenging getting to them as Kalamazoo is a HEAVILY hunted place...meaning EVERYONE hunts there, grandmas, grandpas 1st n 2nd cousins kids, mommas with strollers ditch dive, dogs carry ppls mushroom bags lol so since we didnt hunt there til Sunday they had been BUSY over the weekend and it required some real walking for us pick spots everywhere did get a little over a lb which wasnt bad for the area because it had been heavily hunted the funny not so funny part was I came out COVERED in burrs and when I say covered I mean literally I'm short so I tend to watch the ground more than I watch where I'm walking
> Jeremiah says do you ever watch where u are going 🤣
> We picked n picked burrs off of me but my favorite star wars shirt now has holes all over it needless to say it was entertaining and it's safe to say just the beginning of the dumb things we will do this season up north🙄 hope everyone has a bountiful season


I'm very aware of the "weekenders". I've hunted through stump fields before! If I want to find them I have to get out before Saturday. I'm retired, so it wouldn't seem to be much of a problem, except that I do have other obligations. I cut my, and my neighbors, grass last Saturday, 4 days ago. It needed cut again yesterday! Except a constant rain made that impossible! It was supposed to clear out this PM, but did not! I just peeked out the window to see a wet street! So much for the weather guessers! 

I'm hoping that I can get the grass done tomorrow and get out to hunt on Friday. How long I hunt will depend on how much energy I have left.


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

shroomsearcher said:


> I'm very aware of the "weekenders". I've hunted through stump fields before! If I want to find them I have to get out before Saturday. I'm retired, so it wouldn't seem to be much of a problem, except that I do have other obligations. I cut my, and my neighbors, grass last Saturday, 4 days ago. It needed cut again yesterday! Except a constant rain made that impossible! It was supposed to clear out this PM, but did not! I just peeked out the window to see a wet street! So much for the weather guessers!
> 
> I'm hoping that I can get the grass done tomorrow and get out to hunt on Friday. How long I hunt will depend on how much energy I have left.


Cut grass or do something fun...hmmmmmm, what shall I do?....


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

We are gonna try a new spot later today. We have some things to do today in southern Michigan but plan on getting in the woods around 4 hunting maybe til 6ish before heading back North where I think we may check out a spot tomorrow looks like may be a busy weekend with 2 mushroom festivals going


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Kbart said:


> Cut grass or do something fun...hmmmmmm, what shall I do?....


You don't understand. The grass needed cut really on Monday. Would have made much easier work, even though it was already ahead of me. I busted my ass today, much harder than I bust my ass morel hunting. That's just hiking and looking, not pushing a mower through overgrown grass! Besides, it's supposed to rain again tomorrow, so when am I supposed to get this done? As it is, I am good to go. Well, at least for 3 days! 

I both love and hate this time of year! Yes, it's morel season, but it's also cut the grass twice a week season! That's just the way it is here. The thing is, neither I, nor my neighbor, do anything to encourage the grass to grow like weed 'n feed. Heck, if I could find something to put on it that would make it grow more slowly, that would be the ticket! And if I could afford it, I'd have the lawns ripped up and put down Field Turf!


----------



## Morchella Maximus (May 9, 2020)

elmgirl said:


> busy weekend with 2 mushroom festivals going


Mesick and .................?


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

Morchella Maximus said:


> Mesick and .................?


We heard Boyne was having theirs this weekend we are near messick yellows up here


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

FREEZE WARNING TONIGHT IN MANY AREAS!!


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)




----------



## Jwags (Apr 10, 2021)

shroomsearcher said:


> You don't understand. The grass needed cut really on Monday. Would have made much easier work, even though it was already ahead of me. I busted my ass today, much harder than I bust my ass morel hunting. That's just hiking and looking, not pushing a mower through overgrown grass! Besides, it's supposed to rain again tomorrow, so when am I supposed to get this done? As it is, I am good to go. Well, at least for 3 days!
> 
> I both love and hate this time of year! Yes, it's morel season, but it's also cut the grass twice a week season! That's just the way it is here. The thing is, neither I, nor my neighbor, do anything to encourage the grass to grow like weed 'n feed. Heck, if I could find something to put on it that would make it grow more slowly, that would be the ticket! And if I could afford it, I'd have the lawns ripped up and put down Field Turf!


Be careful what you wish for. I’m in Iowa and it’s so dry that our season is screwed. The good news is I’ve only cut grass twice in the last month. Unless you like dried up mushrooms.


----------



## Morchella Maximus (May 9, 2020)

elmgirl said:


> We heard Boyne was having theirs this weekend we are near messick yellows up here


Boyne is next weekend.




__





National Morel Mushroom Festival – Official site for the Mushroom Festival held each May in Boyne City, Michigan






bcmorelfestival.com













National Morel Mushroom Festival


National Morel Mushroom Festival၊ Boyne City, Michigan .နှစ်သက်သူ ၅,၃၃၀ ဦး · ၃ ဦး ဒီအကြေင်းပြေနေသည် . Serving fun, unique food and family activities in Boyne City for 60 years.




www.facebook.com


----------



## Regionnaire (May 18, 2020)

Kbart said:


> FREEZE WARNING TONIGHT IN MANY AREAS!!


Yep, and possibly 2-3 days worth at that. Couldn't come at a worse time for me...might just kill off any chance for new growth for the rest of the season down here (again). I'm hoping the little buggers can stick it out. Found some new ones growing today in NWI, but not many. Left some to grow a day or two. Found a couple more blacks as well.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Morchella Maximus said:


> Boyne is next weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A nice event but very commercialized. In my opinion you would be better off in the woods in that general area.


----------



## Alpha_&_Omega (Apr 6, 2021)

elmgirl said:


> Back home til Wednesday have the grandson today so couldn't hit any deep spots in my area that may have some stragglers but dropped by a faithful spot even when some one gets to it before me they always miss this one it grows in an unusual spot
> View attachment 39125


Thankfully they didn’t trample that monster by accident. Really nice find. Too bad your not able to mount that trophy on your wall.


----------



## Alpha_&_Omega (Apr 6, 2021)

Regionnaire said:


> Yep, and possibly 2-3 days worth at that. Couldn't come at a worse time for me...might just kill off any chance for new growth for the rest of the season down here (again). I'm hoping the little buggers can stick it out. Found some new ones growing today in NWI, but not many. Left some to grow a day or two. Found a couple more blacks as well.
> 
> Fingers crossed!
> View attachment 39340
> ...


The frost means nothing unless it’s here to stay. With “warm” sunny days melting off the frost, it can actually help add the needed humidity to air and moisture to your favorite spots. The downfall comes when there is a patch you haven’t found or picked yet and they either get “burnt” or can develop mold - similar to a heavy rain that’s sticks around for several days.


----------



## Alpha_&_Omega (Apr 6, 2021)

I’m not trying to tell anyone how to hunt, but rather help spread the knowledge and ensure you all have fruit to hunt in the years to follow. With that being said, if you’re out hunting morels and you come across some that are old past their prime or really moldy and beat up, just leave them be. They will spore out for next year.

Additionally and probably the two most important bits of wisdom I would like to pass along:

1. Carry a knife with you. Cut the morels off at their base above ground level. _Do NOT pull them from the ground._ Doing so disturbs the hypha growth and can hinder your chances for the current year.

2. Invest in or borrow a mesh bag. They sell some form of them in most stores (meijer, Walmart, sporting goods stores) and online. This is as essential of a tool for the morels survival as the knife is that I mentioned above. Plastic or paper bags will not allow the spores to drop from the mushrooms during your trek through the woods, field, beach (wherever your hunting) - whereas a mesh bag will. There is no place for plastic bags while hunting morels. Pass this info along! Buy your friend, fellow hunter, spouse, parter a mesh bag when you get one for yourself.

Best of luck and happy hunting!

_the images below were from this morning under one tree I’ve been hunting for years. So please understand there is scientific evidence behind the above listed info I shared_


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Alpha_&_Omega said:


> I’m not trying to tell anyone how to hunt, but rather help spread the knowledge and ensure you all have fruit to hunt in the years to follow. With that being said, if you’re out hunting morels and you come across some that are old past their prime or really moldy and beat up, just leave them be. They will spore out for next year.
> 
> Additionally and probably the two most important bits of wisdom I would like to pass along:
> 
> ...


Excellent advice for all. Shroom on my friends.


----------



## SEMIpicker (Apr 15, 2017)

Alpha_&_Omega said:


> I’m not trying to tell anyone how to hunt, but rather help spread the knowledge and ensure you all have fruit to hunt in the years to follow. With that being said, if you’re out hunting morels and you come across some that are old past their prime or really moldy and beat up, just leave them be. They will spore out for next year.
> 
> Additionally and probably the two most important bits of wisdom I would like to pass along:
> 
> ...


Another suggestion if you find old past their prime mushrooms take them along and spread them around areas that look good. Crumble them up and spread them around, maybe rake them into the dirt with your foot. I threw some ugly ones under a crab apple tree and they came up for quite a few years until the tree was cut down. Same with the wash water, dont dump down the drain take it out and dump it in the yard. It works.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Regionnaire said:


> Yep, and possibly 2-3 days worth at that. Couldn't come at a worse time for me...might just kill off any chance for new growth for the rest of the season down here (again). I'm hoping the little buggers can stick it out. Found some new ones growing today in NWI, but not many. Left some to grow a day or two. Found a couple more blacks as well.
> 
> Fingers crossed!
> View attachment 39340
> ...



*Hey Hey, I recognize those HUGE orderly Tulip Poplars! *


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Alpha_&_Omega said:


> I’m not trying to tell anyone how to hunt, but rather help spread the knowledge and ensure you all have fruit to hunt in the years to follow. With that being said, if you’re out hunting morels and you come across some that are old past their prime or really moldy and beat up, just leave them be. They will spore out for next year.
> 
> Additionally and probably the two most important bits of wisdom I would like to pass along:
> 
> 1. Carry a knife with you. Cut the morels off at their base above ground level. _Do NOT pull them from the ground._ Doing so disturbs the mycelium growth and can hinder your chances for the current year and future hunts to come.


Since we want accurate info for newbies, pulling up morels _does not_ affect the mycelium in a negative way. This has been debunked by mycologists and naturalists, yet the myth still persists. The main reason it is not advised to pull up morels is to avoid fouling your mushrooms with dirt and grit. 600-million-year-old mushrooms aren't threatened by humans pulling up morels.


----------



## Regionnaire (May 18, 2020)

Alpha_&_Omega said:


> The frost means nothing unless it’s here to stay. With “warm” sunny days melting off the frost, it can actually help add the needed humidity to air and moisture to your favorite spots. The downfall comes when there is a patch you haven’t found or picked yet and they either get “burnt” or can develop mold - similar to a heavy rain that’s sticks around for several days.


That was the problem today. I found a bit of new growth, but some of those I left behind yesterday had frostbite, and a few separated from their stems or prematurely blew their top. A couple (out of the wind) grew a little, but most didn't. I've been more worried about the multiple days of frost when the season is already a little behind schedule...that's what happened down here last year. 

The half-free were already sacrificed (for the most part) due to the weather around here. Because of that, I figure we'll still have at least one more decent push when it warms up.


----------



## Regionnaire (May 18, 2020)

noskydaddy said:


> *Hey Hey, I recognize those HUGE orderly Tulip Poplars! *


Ya think?


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Regionnaire said:


> Ya think?


*Maybe! LOL*


----------



## Regionnaire (May 18, 2020)

noskydaddy said:


> *Maybe! LOL*


Well, I do hunt public land. That said, I hit a few forests that look very similar. Since you were just down this way, you may be onto something.

Too bad I beat you to that one...he weighed 2oz.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

noskydaddy said:


> Since we want accurate info for newbies, pulling up morels _does not_ affect the mycelium in a negative way. This has been debunked by mycologists and naturalists, yet the myth still persists. The main reason it is not advised to pull up morels is to avoid fouling your mushrooms with dirt and grit. 600-million-year-old mushrooms aren't threatened by humans pulling up morels.


For any and all reasons it is best to cut them off at the stem. I allow my fingernails to grow during Morel season so I can pinch them off. Sounds weird but it works.


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

Alpha_&_Omega said:


> I’m not trying to tell anyone how to hunt, but rather help spread the knowledge and ensure you all have fruit to hunt in the years to follow. With that being said, if you’re out hunting morels and you come across some that are old past their prime or really moldy and beat up, just leave them be. They will spore out for next year.
> 
> Additionally and probably the two most important bits of wisdom I would like to pass along:
> 
> ...


Great advice! I sometimes wish I could tell all these "new hunters" and not referring to all but the ones who are only out due to increased popularity but trash??? Respect the woods, and slow down they trample everything .


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

We celebrated Mothers Day on Saturday instead this year. Fortunately for us black morels are at a peak in Cheboygan county.


----------



## Regionnaire (May 18, 2020)

elmgirl said:


> Great advice! I sometimes wish I could tell all these "new hunters" and not referring to all but the ones who are only out due to increased popularity but trash??? Respect the woods, and slow down they trample everything .


I carry out at least one piece of garbage with me in every forest I enter...something I think everyone should do. It's amazing how many balloons end up in the middle of a patch of woods.

I also add molasses to the rinse water, then mix it with compost, mulch and ash, and take it back to the woods...giving every spore possible a fighting chance.

Still finding blacks down here, btw


----------



## A_Novice (May 12, 2021)

Alpha_&_Omega said:


> Ladies and Gents,
> Let the fun begin. Everyone please be safe out there this year. Be mindful of your surroundings and cautious of what lives there. Be courteous of others, and stewards of the land. Don’t fight Mother Nature!...She and her daughter (Karma) have the best GPS on the planet and in the end they will always win.
> 
> SW Michigan Hunter. I’ve hunted just about every state from Georgia to the U.P. over to northern Minnesota and up into Canada. If anyone in the area needs guidance or help of any kind feel free to reach out (- early season near Kzoo, St. Joe, Cass, Counties, - mid season Baldwin/Luther, - late season near Gaylord/Wolverine). In case you’re worried, I have plenty of my own hunting spots, so yours will remain safe. I’m getting old and don’t have the time to check my spots, so I definitely won’t be sneaking off to someone else’s.
> ...


A beginner here. Found a few elephant ears. Am I early?


----------



## cwlake (Feb 6, 2015)

A_Novice said:


> A beginner here. Found a few elephant ears. Am I early?


Yes, we typically find them about a week before we see the yellows. But I'm south Mi.


----------



## A_Novice (May 12, 2021)

It's this an elephant ear? All That our group is finding near Cadillac...


cwlake said:


> Yes, we typically find them about a week before we see the yellows.
> 
> 
> cwlake said:
> ...


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

I am excited that next weekend Jeremiah and I have 10 acres of private land to hunt that borders the pigeon river


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

A_Novice said:


> View attachment 39581
> It's this an elephant ear? All That our group is finding near Cadillac...


Welcome to the Forum @A_Novice ! Yes that's Gyromitra(aka elephant ear), likely G. korfii.


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

elmgirl said:


> I am excited that next weekend Jeremiah and I have 10 acres of private land to hunt that borders the pigeon river


Whoa thats Kool, Hope You Guys Krush It!


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

elmgirl said:


> Great advice! I sometimes wish I could tell all these "new hunters" and not referring to all but the ones who are only out due to increased popularity but trash??? Respect the woods, and slow down they trample everything .


Much the same happened here at every fishing hole around Ohio. People got laid off, but lived the life of Riley on "gubmint" money, and decided to go fishing! Trash everywhere! I don't know that morel hunting has enjoyed a flush of new found popularity, as it is that people have idle time to kill.

Same thing happened with golf, which was one of the first recreational opportunities that opened up around here. I talked to many course owners who said they had their best year ever last year! That's saying something. But, here's something I told my golf buddy. Watch the classifieds in the paper, or Ebay, Craig's List or whatever this spring. When the newbs figure out just how hard this game is to play, you will find all kind of nice golf clubs for sale there! Sure enough, it's happening!

I missed out on a set of Ping ISI irons that sold the first day they were published! I called the second day! Live and learn.


----------



## Regionnaire (May 18, 2020)

elmgirl said:


> I am excited that next weekend Jeremiah and I have 10 acres of private land to hunt that borders the pigeon river


Pigeon Creek...Ottawa County? Let me know how it goes. If I make it up to Michigan, that's the area I'm headed. Was gonna go out today, but my knees said 'no'.


----------



## Regionnaire (May 18, 2020)

Regionnaire said:


> Pigeon Creek...Ottawa County? Let me know how it goes. If I make it up to Michigan, that's the area I'm headed. Was gonna go out today, but my knees said 'no'.


Was thinking Tuesday or Wednesday...after the rain.


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

Regionnaire said:


> Pigeon Creek...Ottawa County? Let me know how it goes. If I make it up to Michigan, that's the area I'm headed. Was gonna go out today, but my knees said 'no'.


Actually its Pigeon River in Vanderbilt I think otsego county maybe


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

elmgirl said:


> Actually its Pigeon River in Vanderbilt I think otsego county maybe


I should think Ottawa would be good now though we found greys and yellows in surrounding areas ( van buren and kent ) sunday


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

HawkeyeMerkels said:


> Whoa thats Kool, Hope You Guys Krush It!


Thank you! Me too


----------



## Regionnaire (May 18, 2020)

elmgirl said:


> I should think Ottawa would be good now though we found greys and yellows in surrounding areas ( van buren and kent ) sunday


Thanks for the info. If my knees can muster it, I'll still try to make it. Good luck to you this weekend!

I found a little new growth down here, enough to make me go out again in a couple days. It wouldn't be a day out hunting for me this year if I didn't find at least one black. lol


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Regionnaire said:


> I carry out at least one piece of garbage with me in every forest I enter...something I think everyone should do. It's amazing how many balloons end up in the middle of a patch of woods.
> 
> I also add molasses to the rinse water, then mix it with compost, mulch and ash, and take it back to the woods...giving every spore possible a fighting chance.
> 
> Still finding blacks down here, btw


I take one bag in for Morels and one bag for trash. I am angered how many people leave GARBAGE in the woods.


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

Went out today in Kent County in spots that almost always produce. Nothing.....anyone else in the area having the same results? Any thoughts on if you feel that we're done or if they'll still pop?


----------



## Chinook (May 16, 2021)

Alpha_&_Omega said:


> Ladies and Gents,
> Let the fun begin. Everyone please be safe out there this year. Be mindful of your surroundings and cautious of what lives there. Be courteous of others, and stewards of the land. Don’t fight Mother Nature!...She and her daughter (Karma) have the best GPS on the planet and in the end they will always win.
> 
> SW Michigan Hunter. I’ve hunted just about every state from Georgia to the U.P. over to northern Minnesota and up into Canada. If anyone in the area needs guidance or help of any kind feel free to reach out (- early season near Kzoo, St. Joe, Cass, Counties, - mid season Baldwin/Luther, - late season near Gaylord/Wolverine). In case you’re worried, I have plenty of my own hunting spots, so yours will remain safe. I’m getting old and don’t have the time to check my spots, so I definitely won’t be sneaking off to someone else’s.
> ...


----------



## Chinook (May 16, 2021)

mmh said:


> I take one bag in for Morels and one bag for trash. I am angered how many people leave GARBAGE in the woods.


No kidding. Me too. What is wrong with people and the litter?


----------



## Chinook (May 16, 2021)

Glenn said:


> Hi Regionnaire,
> 
> I agree with the slow growth this week. But believe it or not in my experience the black morels have in the past been very resilient to the cold and if anything seems to expand fruiting.
> 
> ...


Thank you. Good information


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

Welcomes to the Site @Chinook ! I live in a state that charges .05 deposit/ per aluminum can. I usually bringout several bags, covering gas costs. Apparently, we need your/Michigan ( .10/per can) deposit. Maybe that would reduce the litter of @least cans. Biodegradable material not to concerned with, but will pickup plastics! Keep up the Good Karma @Chinook 🍄 !


Chinook said:


> No kidding. Me too. What is wrong with people and the litter?


----------



## Alpha_&_Omega (Apr 6, 2021)

SEMIpicker said:


> Another suggestion if you find old past their prime mushrooms take them along and spread them around areas that look good. Crumble them up and spread them around, maybe rake them into the dirt with your foot. I threw some ugly ones under a crab apple tree and they came up for quite a few years until the tree was cut down. Same with the wash water, dont dump down the drain take it out and dump it in the yard. It works.


Yes sir. All very good info for the new hunters. The only thing I would add is that the last part of your statement is true UNLESS they are on city water. The chlorine additives in city water are bad for the spores. If they are on well water or are using some form of purified water for cleaning then they should be just fine.


----------



## Alpha_&_Omega (Apr 6, 2021)

noskydaddy said:


> Since we want accurate info for newbies, pulling up morels _does not_ affect the mycelium in a negative way. This has been debunked by mycologists and naturalists, yet the myth still persists. The main reason it is not advised to pull up morels is to avoid fouling your mushrooms with dirt and grit. 600-million-year-old mushrooms aren't threatened by humans pulling up morels.


The debunked portion of this you are referring to is only true for the following year. Pulling them is not advised as it will damage the hypha (morels root system) in the same manner breaking a tree limb off will stop that limb from growing more fruit. While it will not prevent or affect next years growth, since the hypha will freeze and regrow the following year, it could easily hurt your chances for the current season. 
Thank you for ensuring we clear that up completely and accurately.


----------



## Alpha_&_Omega (Apr 6, 2021)

A_Novice said:


> View attachment 39581
> It's this an elephant ear? All That our group is finding near Cadillac...


Those are a form of morel called a “false morel” however they are poisonous. Be sure to wash your hands after handling them.









False Morel Mushrooms - Everything You Need to Know


You've likely heard of a morel mushroom, but what's the deal with the fake one? And, why does it matter? If you're new to morel foraging, you'll want to fully understand all the look-alikes. And, sadly,




www.mushroom-appreciation.com


----------



## Alpha_&_Omega (Apr 6, 2021)

Here’s an odd duck I found and a decent shed my dog will be happy I brought home.


----------



## Regionnaire (May 18, 2020)

Didn't make it to Michigan because of the knee, but I went out to pick up trash in my go-to forest today and had some luck...even a few fresh ones. What's left won't last much longer, though.

Hope you guys are still finding them!


----------



## Regionnaire (May 18, 2020)

Alpha_&_Omega said:


> Here’s an odd duck I found and a decent shed my dog will be happy I brought home.
> 
> 
> View attachment 39735
> View attachment 39737


I've found some morels down here growing the same way this year


----------



## Alpha_&_Omega (Apr 6, 2021)

It’s looking like tomorrow will be the last day for us. With temps reaching into the mid 80’s by Thursday evening and having little to no rain (in some areas) the last couple weeks that will be all she wrote.


----------



## Alpha_&_Omega (Apr 6, 2021)

Chinook said:


> No kidding. Me too. What is wrong with people and the litter?


I was surprised by the amount of garage I saw on state land when we went fishing last year. Are people not teaching their kids how to clean up after themselves anymore, so it’s just a generation after generation littering thing taking place? The sad thing is that some of these places have dumpsters set in place. Talking with some DNR reps, they had to set up cameras because people were bringing their house garbage and dumping it off. Left overnight the ***** and opossums get into it, then before you know it the garbage is in the woods and on the lakes. It’s just a sad state of affairs overall.


----------



## Faircatch (Mar 6, 2021)

Alpha_&_Omega said:


> It’s looking like tomorrow will be the last day for us. With temps reaching into the mid 80’s by Thursday evening and having little to no rain (in some areas) the last couple weeks that will be all she wrote.


----------



## Faircatch (Mar 6, 2021)

Do you think if it cools down next week with some rain they might pop up?


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Alpha_&_Omega said:


> I was surprised by the amount of garage I saw on state land when we went fishing last year. Are people not teaching their kids how to clean up after themselves anymore, so it’s just a generation after generation littering thing taking place? The sad thing is that some of these places have dumpsters set in place. Talking with some DNR reps, they had to set up cameras because people were bringing their house garbage and dumping it off. Left overnight the *** and opossums get into it, then before you know it the garbage is in the woods and on the lakes. It’s just a sad state of affairs overall.


Yes! It's because they don't clean up after themselves. Some people are pigs! As far as the abuse of public dumpsters, a few years ago a house 3 doors down from me, that is owned by a Youngstown cop as a rental, was rented out to a gang of hillbillies! They didn't have a pot to pee in, but every week, on trash day, there would be a mountain of trash bags in front of their house! 

It was obvious what they were doing! Since they lived in the city and had a water bill, they had to pay a garbage fee, which is on the water bill. So, they got all their buddies to chip in a couple of bucks, and get their garbage picked up with little effort or expense on their part. Americans are the greatest scam artists in the world!


----------



## Hilltop Guy (May 22, 2020)

Kinda dry and unproductive season for me- but I ran across a guy hunting my hotspots a couple weeks ago. Either it’s a low-yield season or I’m being out-hunted. Too busy to worry about it- I found a few nice big blacks a few weeks ago and had a taste. Getting too warm now to bother looking. Ah, well, there’s always next year-

Oakland County- Independence area


----------



## Chinook (May 16, 2021)

Alpha_&_Omega said:


> I was surprised by the amount of garage I saw on state land when we went fishing last year. Are people not teaching their kids how to clean up after themselves anymore, so it’s just a generation after generation littering thing taking place? The sad thing is that some of these places have dumpsters set in place. Talking with some DNR reps, they had to set up cameras because people were bringing their house garbage and dumping it off. Left overnight the *** and opossums get into it, then before you know it the garbage is in the woods and on the lakes. It’s just a sad state of affairs overall.


I’ve seen a serious decline in Michigan’s overall environmental cleanliness. I remember the problems before the can laws. Things got better it seems but now, like you referenced, it’s household items which one can not place in a garbage bag.


----------



## Auggyfamily (Mar 25, 2020)

Hello, Is anyone finding yellows in the Upper Penninsula?


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

Hi Auggyfamily,

I look almost everyday in Chippewa County in places they usually fruit and have not seen even a young grey yet. But ground temps say they should pop any day now.


----------

